# Monteiths



## Timmsy (22/1/09)

Has anyone tried Monteiths Summer Ale?? I pop in my local bottle shop on the way home yesterday and thought id buy a 6er. They had the other range there also. It had a ginger taste to it. Maybe it was "rata honey" they use? That what had put me of as i dont like ginger taste. I wouldnt mind try there Golden Lager and Pilsner


----------



## vicelore (22/1/09)

Try their radler. I think its the best of the bunch.

Cheers Vice.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/1/09)

I tried the Golden Lager. The missus enjoyed it, but whilst i didn't spit it out, I can't say it set my world on fire!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## WarmBeer (22/1/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I tried the Golden Lager. The missus enjoyed it, but whilst i didn't spit it out, I can't say it set my world on fire!
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



+1 - The Golden Lager was just a big glass of "bland", especially after being used to JS Golden Ale 

The Monteiths Black on the other hand, is a whole different story


----------



## lczaban (22/1/09)

I tried the Summer Ale and found it to be a sweet, spicy/gingery drink that is a bit of a thirst quencher - nice on those SE Qld arvos that tend to get a bit sticky. I liked it personally, but I can understand why it would be a bit polarising with the majority of drinkers out there. It would be a drink you either love or hate.

As much as I haven't tried it, I have heard good things about Monteiths Black. A semi-local bottle-o stock most (if not all) of the Monteiths range, so I'll have to have a crack at that sooner rather than later... :chug:


----------



## TerritoryBrew (22/1/09)

WarmBeer said:


> +1 - The Golden Lager was just a big glass of "bland", especially after being used to JS Golden Ale
> 
> The Monteiths Black on the other hand, is a whole different story



+1 for the black. Haven't seen that up this way for a long time. Might be time to pressure a few bottle-o's.


----------



## MattC (22/1/09)

Have tried both the Doppelbock and Original Ale, loved the Original Ale, whilst the Doppelbock, also called Winter Ale (funny name for a lager??) was also good. But the Original Ale I could definetly have a few of those!! Cant say Ive tried any others though!!


----------



## Timmsy (22/1/09)

At this bottleo they has a few different style in the fridge and Original Ale and Pilsner where a couple. At $16 a 6 pack i thought that wasnt to bad but i think ill just try a single bottle from now.


----------



## scott_penno (22/1/09)

Tried the Summer Ale and I'd agree 100% with GravityGuru about this beer. Tried the Radler but it was a bit of a nothing beer for me - no body, little flavor. (Interesting thread on radler style beers). Also had the Celtic Red and found this to be a reasonably enjoyable beer.

sap.


----------



## Jase71 (22/1/09)

I bought the Monteiths Summer Ale a few weeks ago, and personally thought it was crap. Well, I was really looking forward to a coldie or six after a tough week, but this one, to me, didnt even come across as beer (do they even hop this?). And its not much of a ginger beer either. 

I suppose this would be a good social drink at a barbie or an outdoor function, but I doubt I'll buy it again.


----------



## Curry (22/1/09)

My thoughts:

*Summer Ale*: Great in a hot day when at BBQ or the like.
*Pilsner*: Also another great hot day drink.
*Celtic*: Great beer for early on in the night during winter.
*Winter Ale*: Good when I am in the mood for a complex beer.
*Black*: Awesome beer.

As for the Golden & Original, I can take or leave them.

The one we can't get over here is the Monteiths Larger; love it a lot.


----------



## Jazman (22/1/09)

the best montieths beers are the black and origanal..most of their beers are brewed by dominion brewers in the north island(mega swill)so some oif it could well be swill by our standards ... montys beers are that the seasonal and i think the blank and original is brewed in Greymouth will post pics from 2006 tour of the brewery


----------



## MVZOOM (22/1/09)

Jazman said:


> the best montieths beers are the black and origanal..most of their beers are brewed by dominion brewers in the north island(mega swill)so some oif it could well be swill by our standards ... montys beers are that the seasonal and i think the blank and original is brewed in Greymouth will post pics from 2006 tour of the brewery



My Mrs and I had a HUUUUUGE night in Greymouth, on the Black and the original. I love the Black, it's a great beer and one I enjoy when I go back home.

Cheers - Mike

PS - a huge night in Greymouth means:

- Getting offered Mary Jane within 4mins of walking into pub - not to buy, just go and share a spliff
- The New Thing To Do at the Pub was Karioke
- Minus 2 deg when walking back to motel room
- The worst mexican food ever - Watties Chili Beans anyone?
- Drinking so much Mont Black that I had 'rabbit' poos the next day
- Getting asked if I wanna work on a fishing trawler for a week, to look after the maori fullas :huh:


----------



## eamonnfoley (22/1/09)

I enjoyed the winter bock ale. Not exactly within Bock guidelines, but a great beer nonetheless.


----------



## matt white (22/1/09)

Was in Greymouth NZ in October 2008 and visited the brewery. 

Verdict = all shite. Bland, inoffensive and not at all tasty. None of them!

Better than Tui I suppose?!?


----------



## brenjak (22/1/09)

1st Choice Cairns has the Montieths Golden Lager, and yes it is the best of their range.



Curry said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> *Summer Ale*: Great in a hot day when at BBQ or the like.
> *Pilsner*: Also another great hot day drink.
> ...


----------



## marlow_coates (22/1/09)

Big fan of the Black and Golden.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/1/09)

vicelore said:


> Try their radler. I think its the best of the bunch.
> 
> Cheers Vice.



Good if your like my Grandma and enjoy a Shandy I suppose


----------



## pip__ (22/1/09)

Had the Radler on tap in a pub near Circular Quay (The Paragon? I was waiting for a ferry) the other day. Very refreshing. I was expecting a shandy but at 5% and with a much more lemony/lime taste than usual it wasn't like a shandy at all, other than being very easy drinking.

You've all made me want to try the Black now.


----------



## FireBlade (22/1/09)

I'll have to give the Black a go. I thought the summer ale was way over spiced.


----------



## Effect (22/1/09)

I had the black and another one - can't remember the name 'winter wamer' or something similar...

never again...never again

very very bland (almost like the blue tounge ginger beer)


----------



## quantocks (22/1/09)

just opened the Montieth Golden Lager, much say unimpressed.

also had one on tap that tasted like lime, that was shocking. Overall, I won't be buying a Montieth product again.


----------



## domonsura (22/1/09)

MVZOOM said:


> My Mrs and I had a HUUUUUGE night in Greymouth, on the Black and the original. I love the Black, it's a great beer and one I enjoy when I go back home.
> 
> Cheers - Mike
> 
> ...



HOLY SH*T - you HAVE been to greymouth :lol: I bet both of those were the same fullas too bro. I can picture it now.

"Tfffffffffffffffft Tfffffffffffffffft TffffffffffffffffT....hey BRO.....Tfffffffftttttttt Tfttttttttttttttt. You wonna work on a fushing trawla Bro? Tfffffffttttttt fkn good pingas al...........tfffffftt.............hey - sumone guv me a shoddy " (said in traditional kiwi accent )

:lol: :lol: There's no place like home. There's no place like home.... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/09)

LOl....

thats good Bro :lol:


----------



## HoppingMad (23/1/09)

quantocks said:


> also had one on tap that tasted like lime, that was shocking. Overall, I won't be buying a Montieth product again.



Could the lime one be the Radler? Ordered one by mistake in Auckland last year thinking Radler was a new type of beer. Very badly mistaken. More like fruity lolly water. 

The first time I tried Monteiths I wasn't sure about it, but it grows on you. And do agree that the Black and Original are nice. If you're talking 'choice kiwi beers for the chilly bin' then look out for Emersons Beers and Moa Beers. Those two are really worth discovering.

Hopper.


----------



## lczaban (23/1/09)

MVZOOM said:


> PS - a huge night in Greymouth means:
> 
> - Getting offered Mary Jane within 4mins of walking into pub - not to buy, just go and share a spliff
> - The New Thing To Do at the Pub was Karioke
> ...



Hey bro, that's called West Coast hospitality. You know they REALLLYYYYY like you cuz when they ask you to go possum or deer hunting, hey girl???  

Seriously, I spent a few weeks on and off in Westport (about 120 kms up the West Coast). I wasn't too keen try anything out of the ordinary beer-wise at the time (much to my disgust now...), otherwise I would be able to give a detailed account of the Monteiths range. People on the West Coast are certainly a different breed again from your run of the mill Kiwi. It's almost like the place is stuck in a timewarp from 20 - 30 years ago...

I still remember the billboard I saw on the Lewis Pass road across the southern alps... - "If you want to see England, visit Christchurch. If you want to see New Zealand, visit Westport".

:icon_offtopic: I know, I know...


----------



## vicelore (23/1/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Good if your like my Grandma and enjoy a Shandy I suppose



Each to their own. Its a hell of a lot better than most iv drank. Barefoot etc... :icon_vomit: 

Cheers Vice


----------



## reviled (23/1/09)

All I can say about monteiths is :icon_vomit: 

Macs is the competing brand and is far better IMO, but theyre both just mega swill brands brewed by giants!


----------



## MVZOOM (23/1/09)

GravityGuru said:


> Hey bro, that's called West Coast hospitality. You know they REALLLYYYYY like you cuz when they ask you to go possum or deer hunting, hey girl???
> 
> Seriously, I spent a few weeks on and off in Westport (about 120 kms up the West Coast). I wasn't too keen try anything out of the ordinary beer-wise at the time (much to my disgust now...), otherwise I would be able to give a detailed account of the Monteiths range. People on the West Coast are certainly a different breed again from your run of the mill Kiwi. It's almost like the place is stuck in a timewarp from 20 - 30 years ago...
> 
> ...



Very true, we spent a bit of time on the coast, Mum and Dad have a house in Darfield, so it's a hop-skup-jump away, over Arthurs Pass.


----------



## Sully (26/1/09)

Bought a 6 pack of Summer Ale the other day, I had one....PASS :icon_vomit: .... the other 5 is up for grabs.... anyone?

Apart from that the Murrays Blonde, Barons ESB and Mountain Goat Hightail Ale were simply divine :wub: 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/1/09)

reviled said:


> All I can say about monteiths is :icon_vomit:
> 
> Macs is the competing brand and is far better IMO, but theyre both just mega swill brands brewed by giants!




Reviled and myself enjoyed a wonderful trans tasman conversation on Monteiths brews I bought in October / November.
Looks like their beer hasn't improved since then, player !

As a big dark man (pale skinned but love those black beers) I'll give their Black a chance - but only if I look for it !



> Bought a 6 pack of Summer Ale the other day, I had one....PASS .... the other 5 is up for grabs.... anyone?



Keep them for visitors !


----------



## Bizier (26/1/09)

reviled said:


> Macs is the competing brand and is far better IMO, but theyre both just mega swill brands brewed by giants!



At least Macs use some hops...

I tried the Summer (?) one, thought it was very bland.

I definitely like the black, but not as far as the general scope of black beers go. I similarly enjoyed a bottle of Sheaf Stout last night. It is swill, but with taste, cos it is black. I would rate it above Old and Sheaf though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/1/09)

Bizier said:


> At least Macs use some hops...
> 
> I tried the Summer (?) one, thought it was very bland.
> 
> I definitely like the black, but not as far as the general scope of black beers go. I similarly enjoyed a bottle of Sheaf Stout last night. It is swill, but with taste, cos it is black. I would rate it above Old and Sheaf though.




as a man that loves his Old and Sheaf Stout, they the are big words. Mighty big words !


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/09)

Had a Monteiths Summer Ale last friday at Bungalow 8.

Geez, I was expecting an "ale", but I swore I could've been poured a shandy.
Gave it to SWMBO, who said she could taste ginger, and the sis-in-law thought I'd been poured a shandy as well.

Good to find this thread...
Look, it was nice and all, but I should've gone for the Leffe or Hoegaarden (I just have to try something new when I see it).


----------



## Sprungmonkey (26/2/09)

bought a case of the red beer and wasn't totally impressed -- argh well!


----------



## Whistlingjack (26/2/09)

Just got back from a holiday on the South Island. Did the usual tourist things, combined with an interesting exploration of the beers on offer.

I visited Monteith's and tasted the whole range. Also bought six-packs from the supermarket. I liked the Black and the Celtic Red, but all of the others didn't impress. I couldn't help but notice the pallet of white sugar sitting next to the mash tun (secret ingredient of the Original Ale?) Damn forgot to take my camera in!

All-in-all some very nice beers in NZ, and some very bad ones (Tui East India Pale Ale??? WTF???)

WJ


----------



## Muggus (26/2/09)

Bizier said:


> I definitely like the black, but not as far as the general scope of black beers go. I similarly enjoyed a bottle of Sheaf Stout last night. It is swill, but with taste, cos it is black. I would rate it above Old and Sheaf though.


Not so sure about that either.

Maybe Sheaf, its very rough, but its stout afterall.
But as for Old, its full bodied and full flavoured yet sessionable. Monteiths Black, meh, just not alot happening. Goes down easy but not alot going on...bro.


----------



## Jakechan (26/2/09)

Monteith's really seems to polarise people's opinions.

I liked the Black, loved the Red, forget the rest.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Curry (26/2/09)

Whistlingjack said:


> (Tui East India Pale Ale??? WTF???)



Amen to that brother!


----------



## reviled (27/2/09)

Whistlingjack said:


> and some very bad ones (Tui East India Pale Ale??? WTF???)



Just goes to show what a bunch of hot chicks on tv can sell yeah? Dont worry about making a product taste good, just tell em chicks brew it, advertise and they will buy it :icon_vomit: When I was at school, all of my mates were Tui drinkers, I look back and im not surprised I didnt drink beer untill the age of 21 because to me beer was just shit! (obviously not knowing there was other beer than Tui  )


IMO, the only good NZ beers are the craft beers, Emersons, Epic, Renaissance, Tuatara, Wigram, Green Man, ill maybe have a macs hop rocker or sassy red if im at a bar, but I wouldnt waste my money on it at the supermarkets, just like you guys wouldnt go and buy VB or XXXX, cos you can brew better beer at home for cheaper..


----------



## moodgett (6/3/09)

Was just over in NZ two weeks back as part of a fortnight cruise, I normally buy Monteiths quite regularly from a Newcastle bottlo (warners at the bay) they stock the whole Monteiths range, and i cant say there is 1 of their beers that has upset me. Whilst in NZ i tried a number of beers with the limited time i had at each stop (took photos), and id have to say i was really impressed, no 2 pubs had the same tap lineup, and then there were quite a lot of brewpubs (Shakespeares in Auckland, Dux De Lux in Christchurch i made it to)

I think its great that a Countries Megaswill beers have about approx 9 Different Beer Styles each (Monteiths, Speights and Macs) whereas our pitiful breweries mainly throw out cat piss boring lagers for the masses, i think we could learn a lot from the Kiwis in this regard

CHeers

*dons flamesuit just in case*


----------



## winkle (6/3/09)

I don't mind the Pils, thought that the Doublebock was ok, but really like the black - not real complex but solidly good all round.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (6/3/09)

Forget Monteiths, go for Macs.
Macs is hardly megaswill, just because it is now owned by one of the big brewerys.
While recently in NZ I tried the Black, Sassy Red, Gold, and my favourites were the Pilsner - Hop Rocker and the Great White.
The pilsner was absolutely full of hops, and the great white (wheat beer) was damn close to a hoegaarden.
Has anyone seen Macs available in the bottle stores here? I would love to get my hands on some more of the Pilsner.


----------



## winkle (6/3/09)

Gregor said:


> Forget Monteiths, go for Macs.
> Macs is hardly megaswill, just because it is now owned by one of the big brewerys.
> While recently in NZ I tried the Black, Sassy Red, Gold, and my favourites were the Pilsner - Hop Rocker and the Great White.
> The pilsner was absolutely full of hops, and the great white (wheat beer) was damn close to a hoegaarden.
> Has anyone seen Macs available in the bottle stores here? I would love to get my hands on some more of the Pilsner.



Yeah the Hop Rocker & Sassy Red were good, First Choice stocked them a while back, probably still do.


----------

